# here are a few pics , they have been on other forums



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

here is J&M shay #4 starting hard climb into mountains[URL="







[/URL]

Pssenger train preparing to depart Clifton Forge station
[URL="







[/URL]

Hope you enjoy, more later.
Les


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: Excellent :thumbsup:


----------

